# Holkham Hall, Wells Next The Sea



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Is anyone else going to the CC National Rally at Holkam Hall in North Norfolk this weekend?

According to Metcheck we are in for a bit of a beasting, weather wise.

We will be on the Scottish lines, if anyone wants to come and say hello. We are in block E4 2827.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi J&R  Despite the miserable forecast we hope you have a great weekend, not able to join you this time, we're stopping up this end of the country with a few others, catch you next time mate.

MnD


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> Hi J&R  Despite the miserable forecast we hope you have a great weekend, not able to join you this time, we're stopping up this end of the country with a few others, catch you next time mate.
> 
> MnD


Cheers guys. Have a good weekend yourselves. It looks like you'll be having the better weather.

Jock.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

We are at Brownhills now on our way tomorrow . We are at Block E2 dont know the pitch no yet( wont be running the geny as i did at Newark Spring Show sorry again for the noise). Look out for the White Rose FLAG. Also will be buzzing around the site on the Goped.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Have a good time @ Holkham J&R. I've always wanted to know what a CC National is like. Now I can ask you two.

We're heading sarf tomorrow with a call in the Midlands to see a Canine Chiropractor (don't ask) on Saturday, then Bath Champ. Dog Show on Sunday and on to Five Acres CC site for a rest. Then over to Morn Hill for a few days ending with an early morning trip up to Newbury for the Southern Counties Champ Dog Show and then home.

Phew! 

Andy


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Lucy 2,

Don't forget your wellies. It looks like we will need them on Sunday and Monday. 


*Hi Andy*

CC Nationals are often good events. Try it one year. 
Hope all goes well with the shows, and the Chiropractor.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Jock

I`ll be there from tomorrow lateish.Staying till tuesday I think and will spend another four or five days somwhere else along the coast if I can get in. :roll: May bump into you,dont know my pitch no. but am staying on non centre lines.

steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Chigman said:


> Hi Jock
> 
> I`ll be there from tomorrow lateish.Staying till tuesday I think and will spend another four or five days somwhere else along the coast if I can get in. :roll: May bump into you,dont know my pitch no. but am staying on non centre lines.
> 
> steve


Hi Steve,

That would have been you that passed us on the service road in last night, at about 21.30. There are not many Argos's here, and you were headed in the direction for the non - centre lines.

I don't know if you are online here at Holkham, but I will look out for you.

Jock.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes Jock that would have been us.Didn`t manage to see anyone from mhf,but it was like looking for a needle in a haystack to be honest 
What a fantastic place Holkham hall is,we all had a fab time.Wasn`t sure that I was going to enjoy it with so many people going,but I was pleasantly supprised. 8) 

One thing I would like to mention, is the work that has gone in to organising this event,its unbelievable that they pulled it all off without any hitches that I was aware of.Hats off to them.

steve


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Weather wasn't as bad as in other parts of the country either, only light rain on the Sunday morning and late afternoon. If you discount the stall holders which were far fewer than at P'borough it was a far better rally. Saturday nights entertainment in the Swift tent with Hermans Hermits, The Searchers and Marty Wilde was excellent. I was in E3 the disabled lines at the front of the house and had the MHF banner flying high on my pole. Didn't see any of you though. Agree it was a great venue.

peedee


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Chigman said:


> One thing I would like to mention, is the work that has gone in to organising this event,its unbelievable that they pulled it all off without any hitches that I was aware of.Hats off to them.
> 
> steve


Hi Steve,

That's on a par for the CC Nationals, however as Peedee has mentioned the weather was kind to us this year. Last year at Tatton Park, they were TOWING THEM ON, it was that wet. I'm glad to say that we didn't go to that one.....thankfully.

*Hi Peedee*, friends of ours had visitors on the Sunday from Long Sutton about 40 miles away, who said that they had left torrential rain behind them, and couldn't believe how little rain we were getting. 
That North Norfolk coast always does well for good weather.

My claim to fame for that weekend is that I held Count Coke's really scruffy dog by it's lead, as it wandered off to sniff out a Golden Labrador's bits. :lol: :lol: :lol: He wasn't very grateful......the miserable sod.  I wish now that I had left his dog to it's own devices. :wink:

Apparently we are off to Prestwold Hall, Loughborough next year. That's a new location.

Jock.


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

We, too, have arrived back today from the National at Holkham Hall (we did a follow on from Tuesday until today with the Notts centre down at the coast)
We really enjoyed it, especially the shows. They were really good :thumbright: 

Angie and Keith

By the way, was that you Chigman that we spotted driving along the promenade at Cromer on Wednesday?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

angie said:


> By the way, was that you Chigman that we spotted driving along the promenade at Cromer on Wednesday?


There you go Steve, nobbled again. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hi Angie, glad that you both enjoyed it.

Jock.


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Hi Jock,
We kept a look out for you and Rita too but unfortunately never saw you. Not surprising though considering how big the grounds to the Hall where.

Angie


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

angie said:


> Hi Jock,
> We kept a look out for you and Rita too but unfortunately never saw you. Not surprising though considering how big the grounds to the Hall where.
> 
> Angie


That's nice.
It's not a problem Angie. After all, there were about 10,000 of us there. :wink:

Take care,

Jock.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

angie said:


> We, too, have arrived back today from the National at Holkham Hall (we did a follow on from Tuesday until today with the Notts centre down at the coast)
> We really enjoyed it, especially the shows. They were really good :thumbright:
> 
> Angie and Keith
> ...


Blinking hell,can I go nowhere without being spotted. 8O I thought big brother was bad enough,but mhf`ters are even worse. :lol:

Ok..Yes,I own up.  It was me at Cromer on the wednesday,on me way to the woodhill park site just up the road at east runton. 8)

steve


----------

